# Living with DP everyday



## abram24 (Mar 3, 2015)

I've been having *Depersonalization*/*derealization *for the past 6-8 months and it's gotten worse over the past few months. I am some days in a constant state of anxiety mixed with DP. I feel emotionally detached from myself and everyone around me. I am flat emotionally at other times. My memory and attention are taking a big hit as well. I can't even leave my house anymore. I can't work, I stopped to talking to everyone in my life, and I feel alone. At the same time I want to be alone. I feel like no one around me understands the daily hell I go through mentally battling my thoughts. I feel like a puppet to myself and everyone around me. I don't know who I am any more. I have no identity & what I do identify with myself gets repressed mentally until I can forget it or pretend it's gone. I am having panic attacks daily but it's now to the point that I don't even show physical discomfort. I've recently started therapy but it doesn't feel like it's working. Anxiety is worse than the DP.


----------



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Did you have anxiety before your dp\dr?


----------



## Freddy_Fred (Mar 4, 2015)

"I feel like a puppet to myself and everyone around me" You nailed it man. Same here. Whats your daily routine like? Cuz I too get severe panic/anxiety attacks when I try to function normally.


----------



## abram24 (Mar 3, 2015)

marduk223 said:


> Did you have anxiety before your dp\dr?


Yes, but minor in comparison.



Freddy_Fred said:


> "I feel like a puppet to myself and everyone around me" You nailed it man. Same here. Whats your daily routine like? Cuz I too get severe panic/anxiety attacks when I try to function normally.


My daily routine would include excessive worry about anything and everything. So much so, I'm to the point that I can't really function normally. (such as working, school, interpersonal relationships)

Avoidance is a big part of my life, and I feel like I have to hide from the world.


----------



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

the worst possible thing you can do is to stop your life, I know its easier said than done, but honestly try to make the effort to live as normally as you can. I spent way too long waiting and worrying for DP\DR to get better, and while with time it does, I think I would be already out of it by now if I had just forced my self to get out and live. Even small things like going for walks or being around other people can help a lot.


----------

